
Theranos CEO Elizabeth Holmes allegedly looking to start another company - antiviral
https://gizmodo.com/disgraced-theranos-ceo-elizabeth-holmes-is-allegedly-lo-1826710013
======
merricksb
This is a based on a Vanity Fair interview (discussed here [1]) with the
author of the new Theranos book, which in turn was discussed here [2].

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17269314](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17269314)

[2]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17252311](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17252311)

------
partycoder
She should try politics, were defrauding your stakeholders (voters) is legal.

~~~
grosjona
She should start a PR/consulting firm which helps CEOs and executives get away
with lies for as long as possible and then helps them to rebuild their career
when it all goes belly up.

------
javajosh
Hey, maybe she can partner with Martin Shkreli on something!

~~~
gremlinsinc
If that fails, there's always Bernie Madoff or Martha Stewart.

------
lisper
“Look what she did, she created an amazing opportunity,” Draper told CNBC.
“... I am thrilled with what she’s done.”

P.T. Barnum was right. :-(

------
lileeyao
She and Doug Evans can make perfect partners, both of them were compared with
Steve Jobs in their own market.

